# What do old Heinz look like? ?



## madpaddla (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello All:

 Could someone please post some pics of early sauce / pickle / catsup  (esp. Heinz) ? ? 

 Just wondering what to keep of this stuff.  The great blue and green ones need not post.  Those are keepers and just beautiful bottles.  I'm more interested in recieveing pics of the clear /amyth  / applied lip / and esp. the first couple heinz.

 Tons of thanks all
 Madpaddla


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 12, 2006)

If you go to eBay and type in Heinz under the â€œbottles and insulatorsâ€ category you will see all different shapes and sizes. I donâ€™t save Heinz bottles unless they are embossed on the sides. A few years ago I bought a Heinz & Noble aqua round pickle bottle for $10 and later found out it was one of their first bottles ever made. A pretty rare one too.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome Bottleman:

 Any pics of it.  I really like the amyth. sauce jar I found.  Just looking for some of those other sauce / pickle / heinz  bottles/jars.  
 Madpaddla


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2006)

hey mad i like food containers also, id keep the bim stuff, hienz catsups are paneled with a long neck with screw top, the abm bottles are embossed hienz on the bottom, the bim bottles are probably plain   try and post some pix love to see them   mike


----------



## capsoda (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is my Heinz Ketchup bottle, it's called the Heinz baseball and is worth $50+.


----------



## David E (Feb 12, 2006)

Some notes fromTOULOUSE
 HEINZ after 1888 and H when there is little space availible.
 H.J. HEINZ 1860-1869
 HEINZ & NOBLE 1869-1872
 F&J HEINZ 1876-1888
 H.J HEINZ Co since 1888
 Keystone mark for various dressings.

 Dave


----------



## Hoosier49er (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's one of mine. Has "H.J. HEINZ CO. PATD.   123" on bottom.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is a nice old one I picked up for 7 bucks this week..... Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 12, 2006)

oops sorry for the big picture!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 12, 2006)

This bottle showed up around 1873  The same year that Heinz & Noble co. went bankrupt according to Zumwallts book..... Taz


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 12, 2006)

Taz and all:

 Super thanks.  Keep the posts comin with the jars also.  Thanks, lovin the pics.  Diggin tons of catsup/sauce.  Good to see the historical ones 

 Great Pics Taz, Hoosier, David E, Warren, and Madman.  

 Any sauce jars out there of value?  Rarity of the old embossed heinz?

 Madpaddla


----------

